# Cheap Protein?



## aquanauts30 (Jul 21, 2016)

So, I was at Sam's Club yesterday, a wholesale style store, and I came across a 5 pound bag of protein (20g per scoop) for $20! It was called Muscletech and it was vanilla  (my favorite). I was considering buying this, but I heard cheap proteins tatse terrible, are not pure, and may give you stomach problems. Has anyone ever tried this stuff before? If so, would you recommend it and does it taste ok?

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## dirtwarrior (Jul 22, 2016)

I use it with no issues


----------



## Jay Cutler (Sep 29, 2016)

Cheap Protein = Low results or you can harm yourself. Don't save money on your body.


----------

